# Sak report



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

Out early in the week in some poor weather at times. We did scratch 7 eyes in some hard fishing, but all were males.brrrrr


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Went out last Friday and found 2 limits of fish - all males!

No females yet, should turn on in a couple of weeks with warmer weather.

8)


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Fished today with dblkluk on the east side. Ran live bait rigs and jigs on wind blown points and flats. Worked hard for our 6, five of them eaters in the mid-upper teens.

Didn't appear to be a whole lot of action from other boats and most pulled in early.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Fished the sisters on Saturday and did alright with 13 eyes for 3 of us. Ran bottom bouncers and chartruese big eddy spinners, and most walleyes came on minnows and a couple on crawlers. 4.5-9 foot produced the most.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Went to the Tailrace yesterday and did alright too. We ended up four short of our limit, but the fish we caught were damn nice! (21+)

I will post some pictures soon.

8)


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Went around the Sister's area last Friday and Sat. and we had some good action. From the looks of it, so did everyone else around us too. I talked to a few guys at the landing and they released two large eyes - Good for them!

Minnows worked the best for the bite.


----------

